
Robotic burger chef featured at new SF restaurant - glennon
https://www.fastcompany.com/40587459/this-crazy-looking-robot-is-the-chef-at-a-new-burger-joint
======
sharemywin
Still probably hard to compete with Mcdonalds since they own the land the sit
on and have one of the biggest supply chains in the world.

~~~
masonic
McDonald's generally does _not_ own the land a given McDonald's restaurant
sits on. That's why so many in San Francisco have closed in the last 6
years... including the longstanding one by the ballpark.

------
glennon
Restaurant website: [http://www.creator.rest](http://www.creator.rest)

